# Ford Transit Connect Wagon



## UberGNVPartner

Anyone using this vehicle for Uber? It is not in the list of available vehicles under the section Add A Vehicle.

If you are using it please provide your opinion of the vehicle such as, fuel economy, turning radius, ride comfort, seat comfort and which model you have (XL, XLT, Titanium). Did you buy one with viynl seats or cloth or leather?


----------



## Jo3030

It is not allowed.


----------



## UberGNVPartner

How do you know this?


----------



## steveK2016

I believe commercial style vans are not allowed and the transit is billed as a commercial type vehicle.


----------



## UberGNVPartner

I finally received an answer from Uber support. The Ford Transit Connect Wagon is allowed. This is the smaller passenger van, like a mini van, not the larger body van.

This is what I am asking about https://g.co/kgs/jsDTXV
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2017-ford-transit-connect-wagon/


----------



## steveK2016

Does that have 3rd row?


----------



## Jo3030

Weird, they listed it as not allowed on their web page.


----------



## uberron73

Jo3030 said:


> Weird, they listed it as not allowed on their web page.


How do I see the vehicle list?


----------



## UberGNVPartner

steveK2016 said:


> Does that have 3rd row?


Yes it has third row seating, depending on trim level.


----------



## UberGNVPartner

Jo3030 said:


> Weird, they listed it as not allowed on their web page.


I'll post the Uber support email soon. Do you have a link to the page? Don't confuse Ford Transit (full size van) with Ford Transit Connect (minivan)


----------



## UberGNVPartner

uberron73 said:


> How do I see the vehicle list?


Go to Add Another Vehicle in your account page.


----------



## UberGNVPartner

Screen shot of email.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

The newer transit connect models have 2 doors in the back that open independently. The regular sized transit is a van with only one door that opens from the back. I'm not sure I would do a transit connect over a Ford Flex though, but that might be because I already have a Flex. Transit Connect is much cheaper new and gets about the same mileage but I think the motor in the Flex is much larger and probably will outlast the Transit Connect. A used Flex won't break the bank either.


----------



## remdawg

The Transit Connect is a great van. However keep in mind when you aren't uber'ing thats your vehicle. And it falls short of a minivan no available power sliding doors etc etc. Also it has a weak 4 cyl engine. This vehicle is definitely designed to get around town, however it is plastic'ee if that is even a word....

If you want a van, get a used Dodge Caravan or a used Chrysler Town and Country. They are cheap and decent. And you can get one that is fully loaded too.


----------



## Jo3030

If they allow it, more power to you.
You trying to do XL?


----------



## Jo3030

They used to list the Ford Transit Connect by full name on DC
Now they call it a 'Full Size Van" like a Ford Transit, so Ford Transit Connect should be good, I guess.

https://www.uber.com/washington-dc-drivers/requirements/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## UberGNVPartner

Jo3030 said:


> If they allow it, more power to you.
> You trying to do XL?


It is allowed, see my screen shot above.


----------



## Jo3030

k.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberGNVPartner said:


> Anyone using this vehicle for Uber? It is not in the list of available vehicles under the section Add A Vehicle.
> 
> If you are using it please provide your opinion of the vehicle such as, fuel economy, turning radius, ride comfort, seat comfort and which model you have (XL, XLT, Titanium). Did you buy one with viynl seats or cloth or leather?


It is a good handicap modification due to high ceiling.

The Dodge Sprinter with diesel seems like a better overall package to me.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

There is one driver here in Denver using a Transit Connect on Uber and Lyft . I think it's a great XL option since it has a 4cyl engine and being commercial I imagine it has more durable suspension compared to a mini van that all the V6 engines


----------



## TOMK777

UberGNVPartner said:


> Anyone using this vehicle for Uber? It is not in the list of available vehicles under the section Add A Vehicle.
> 
> If you are using it please provide your opinion of the vehicle such as, fuel economy, turning radius, ride comfort, seat comfort and which model you have (XL, XLT, Titanium). Did you buy one with viynl seats or cloth or leather?


Yes, I am, excellent Uber XL vehicle, seats 6 plus the driver, and averages 23 mpg combined hwy/city. Rides like a car.


----------



## TOMK777

tohunt4me said:


> It is a good handicap modification due to high ceiling.
> 
> The Dodge Sprinter with diesel seems like a better overall package to me.


Sprinter is way more money, Transit Connect can be had for around 16-17K, one year old with low miles
A Diesel Sprinter would almost be double that.


----------



## TOMK777

remdawg said:


> The Transit Connect is a great van. However keep in mind when you aren't uber'ing thats your vehicle. And it falls short of a minivan no available power sliding doors etc etc. Also it has a weak 4 cyl engine. This vehicle is definitely designed to get around town, however it is plastic'ee if that is even a word....
> 
> If you want a van, get a used Dodge Caravan or a used Chrysler Town and Country. They are cheap and decent. And you can get one that is fully loaded too.


But if you Uber a lot, the Transit beats the two minivans by 5 mpg easy, and the four is more than adiquite for city driving, and not that bad for hwy except on the steepest grades.


----------



## tohunt4me

TOMK777 said:


> Sprinter is way more money, Transit Connect can be had for around 16-17K, one year old with low miles
> A Diesel Sprinter would almost be double that.


20+ mpg. Huge capacity.
Basically same as the Mercedes van.
Engine will go well over 300,000 miles. Some things are just worth more.
Although the Ford transit stretch with the diesel engine would be nice.


----------



## TOMK777

UberGNVPartner said:


> Anyone using this vehicle for Uber? It is not in the list of available vehicles under the section Add A Vehicle.
> 
> If you are using it please provide your opinion of the vehicle such as, fuel economy, turning radius, ride comfort, seat comfort and which model you have (XL, XLT, Titanium). Did you buy one with viynl seats or cloth or leather?


I have an XLT with cloth charcoal interior, I average 23mpg combined city/hwy, it rides great, like a car, because it's on the Focus chassis, turns are good, seats are firm but comfortable, headroom is unbelievable, 
No power sliding doors, but customers love it.


----------



## MothMan

I'm considering one of these but it seems to be hit or miss whether an Uber market will accept it. NYC and Vegas say no. In other markets, I've read about people having to take it to their local office to get it approved. If I get serious about it, I guess I'll have to take a test drive to the Uber office and see if I can get their acceptance in writing.


----------

